#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  HTRI 7 or HTRI 6

## rashidkansari

Dear All,

Can anyone share me the link to download HTRI 6 or 7 (mainly for Xist and Xace) with C_R_A_C_K. I tried to download with ealier posts but failed to download because of old or deleted links.
Or atleast send me the link on my email rkansari@gmail.com 

Thanks in advance.



Regards,
RashidSee More: HTRI 7 or HTRI 6

----------

